# Wasatch Front Muleys



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Shot this buck on the 5th of November and wanted to share, have not posted for a while but...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad to see you're still around. Nice story and buck.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice lookin deer! Good job.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Mcfly! Good to see you too, don't come around as much, everything has changed so much, hit me up on fb. joey Hogan.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Way Cool deer! Congrats

I can't read the story on the print. Maybe you can post it here I'd be intersested


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome deer Hogan, welcome back. I have been off this forum for a bit as well, maybe it's the new format... The addiction isn't as strong as it used to be.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Joey! I know you earned that one.


----------

